# Got a new boat



## Seth (Jun 2, 2010)

2008 1852 Legend SS
2008 115/80 Evinrude Etec
2008 Natiowide trailer
2010 12v 55# Minnkota Edge trolling motor

I think I'm gonna like it.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 2, 2010)

:twisted: Nice ride!!! Good Luck with her.


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 2, 2010)

Seth said:


> 2008 1852 Legend SS
> 2008 115/80 Evinrude Etec
> 2008 Natiowide trailer
> 2010 12v 55# Minnkota Edge trolling motor
> ...



How could you not like it! Looks like a pretty sweet deal. How fast?


----------



## Codeman (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm jealous. Nice ride.


----------



## blazinmoto (Jun 2, 2010)

That is one beautiful ride!


----------



## Seth (Jun 2, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> Seth said:
> 
> 
> > 2008 1852 Legend SS
> ...



Haven't got to use it yet since I just got it today. I'm going to guess mid to upper 30's though.


----------



## wolfmjc (Jun 2, 2010)

That is one sweet setup!!!!!congrats.. 8)


----------



## JohnnyRazorhead (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet looking ride. I'm jealous!!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice ride. Where will you be running it? May run into each other some day.


----------



## Zum (Jun 5, 2010)

Your making alot of people jealous,nice boat have fun.


----------



## Seth (Jun 5, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> Nice ride. Where will you be running it? May run into each other some day.



Mostly the Osage River from Bagnell down to the Missouri, the Gasconade near Belle on down to the Missouri River, the Missouri River, and a few trips to Tablerock, Taneycomo, and LoZ each year.


----------



## lswoody (Jun 5, 2010)

Very nice!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Seth (Jun 22, 2010)

Just got done taking the boat out for it's first real fishing trip. We spent the weekend on Taneycomo trout fishing. This rig blows my old one away by a long shot! Even brought me good luck as I landed a 19" rainbow pushing 4 pounds. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 22, 2010)

man that things sweet

whats one of those rigs run a feller??

their un-heard of around these parts


----------



## Jim (Jun 27, 2010)

Can you take some pics of the deck and layout?

Awesome ride man! What dealer?


----------



## MassFisherman (Jun 27, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> Nice ride. Where will you be running it? May run into each other some day.




Thats gonna hurt!? :shock:


----------



## Seth (Jun 29, 2010)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> man that things sweet
> 
> whats one of those rigs run a feller??
> 
> their un-heard of around these parts



This rig brand new from the dealer is about 24k. Outboard jet setups are what most people around here run, but they do cost quite a bit more.


----------



## Seth (Jun 29, 2010)

Jim said:


> Can you take some pics of the deck and layout?
> 
> Awesome ride man! What dealer?



Here's a link to the page that describes the layout of my boat and has a picture. I don't have any good pictures of my boats interior uploaded right now, but I will try to get some soon.

https://www.legendssboats.com/boats.php?id=18-52F

The dealer is Cowtown USA out of Cuba, MO. The boat is a Weldcraft hull, but they designed them to the layout that Cowtown wanted and stuck a Legend SS sticker on it instead of Weldcraft. A Weldcraft dealer could probably get it made the exact same way and instead of saying Legend SS, it would say Weldcraft on the side and probably be cheaper.

Here's Weldcraft's website. They have more of a selection of boat designs on their website. The bass models are just about the same as my boat.

https://weld-craft.com/BassBoats.htm


----------



## Jim (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info Seth! :beer:

Here is a question...What about a lockable rod locker? That is one of the things I want for sure. It also has to hold rods up to 7'6.


----------



## Seth (Jun 30, 2010)

The 1860 models had lockable rod boxes if I remember right. My model is an 1852 Flatbass and they don't come with rod lockers from Cowtown. Now if you got the boat through a Weldcraft dealer then you can probably get the rod box installed. My buddy had the 1860 Flatbass model with the rod box and we never used it except for throwing more junk in it. I prefer to just have the rods strapped to the front deck or install rod tubes for holding the rods upright so I didn't want a rod box because it just took up floor space.


----------



## Froggy (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice, love them rainbows!!


----------

